
Qubole Sparklens tool for performance tuning Apache Spark - michaelmior
https://github.com/qubole/sparklens
======
michaelmior
Blog post with previous discussion on the tool

[https://www.qubole.com/blog/introducing-quboles-spark-
tuning...](https://www.qubole.com/blog/introducing-quboles-spark-tuning-tool/)

